

Sherlock Holmes was right: Interference Theory of Forgetting - EGreg
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interference_theory

======
m-j-fox
Sounds about right. Learned Python, forgot Perl. Learned JavaScript, forgot
how to program altogether.

